# flurries



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

started at about 8pm, hard snow pellets, woke up to trace amounts but its still plowable lol



















i know but im about 5' in the air and i got a rear flat, i know its no excuse










this stuff was real heavy, and packy which sucks on a quad by the way but this is all we got, sorry to bore you with little amounts.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Picstures!!!!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

did they forecast trace amounts? I'm gonna go with lake effect?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

this is no big deal up here, its good well its great its early,good for sleddin. i plow alot of area so it takes awhile.if i dont have any thing important goin on i plow then ride lol.

i have a kennel that i have a path too but because of the last melt it was wetso i used the blower for that so itll freeze up good of course it had problems.









gotta put it somewhere lol









we even do walks 









this is gonna suck and it did


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

they beat me i usually try and get mine done that way he takes it to my neighbor lol hes always screwing me.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If I got that much snow, I would be plowing in zombie mode..due to fact that I would be out there for way to long.

No flurries there...looks like a lot of money to me..

Nice pics.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

gotta love lake effect


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice pics and lake effect snow.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice im jealous


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

MAR4CARS;663961 said:


> Nice im jealous


Tls would also be jealous too! :waving:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how was is plowing with the cab???


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

nice snow, its flurries here with about a half inch of accumulation, but I haven't even had the plow out of the barn lot yet this year.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the cabs awesome, i wait for daylight to plow lol, i drove to my sister in laws and the road spray came in thru the back but that was at 50 lol. 

the snow this year has been early, and we got decent amounts each time so were lucky lol dependin on how you look at it .

plowing deep snow gets old quick. wait till we have a snowstorm then youll see snow lol.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice snow there man...we had 3" this morning. That spoiler kept her on the road nice and straight I bet...lol...gonna add the sliders soon? Or that heater?


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi IPLOSNO, 
I live just north of you in Pulaski. We got 26 inches at my house even though the news only said 18 inches. Gotta love the lake effect snow. The only thing that really sucked was that the ground was not froze up yet and made a real mess for most. As soon as the sun came out the snow settle down and got real heavy. 
Here are a couple pictures of my set up and some snow. Also took one of the one of the villages sidewalk clearing machines.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

nice tractors and that atv is hot


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ATV? I only see a few tractors.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks baker, 

jdeere kid, your next door to me lol i had heard you finally got hit thats great for sleddin , i ride thru there all the time .


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ALC-GregH;665096 said:


> ATV? I only see a few tractors.


The 3rd picture is an ATV.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;666124 said:


> thanks baker,
> 
> jdeere kid, your next door to me lol i had heard you finally got hit thats great for sleddin , i ride thru there all the time .


Yea I live just north of tinker tavern off of rt 11. We got hit good but nothing thats out of the normal. Took a ride up on the other side of orwell to a buddies camp and the snowbank next to the road was taller than my truck already. Had to have one of the neighbors with his loader and snowblower clean it out so we could get the trucks off the road.

Just curious what you used to plow with year before last when we got hit by that large snow fall. What 14' in a week or something like that?

I like the snow but that was just harsh. Thats the reason I bought the larger tractor with cab and blower.

Maybe will see ya around. Have fun this winter!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i used my rincon hehe, i plowed all day, thinkin i was keepin up with it. then i had to shovel roofs then went to bed got up and nuts deep again. the only problem i had was i parked it in another barn 100 yards from house,the drive was gone in the am. i had a snowblower so i was able to get it after a couple hours.if it was just the wheeler id still be shovelin lol. you really arent that far away. i live outside town.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

maybe I'm missing something here but I only see a tractor with a blower on it in the third pic. None the less, I sure wish we had some snow like that around here.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;668417 said:


> i used my rincon hehe, i plowed all day, thinkin i was keepin up with it. then i had to shovel roofs then went to bed got up and nuts deep again. the only problem i had was i parked it in another barn 100 yards from house,the drive was gone in the am. i had a snowblower so i was able to get it after a couple hours.if it was just the wheeler id still be shovelin lol. you really arent that far away. i live outside town.


Yea I didnt have my newest tractor yet so all I had to plow out with was my dads plow truck that didnt run after the second blast. My old Ford 8n tractor with back blade that when it got to cold or to hot wouldnt run right(to wet around the distributor cap even though I tried my best to cover it up). So I ended up using the neighbor ladies Kubota tractor with just a loader. It took forever, the one day I was out there from 6am to 9pm and got up the next day to do it all over again and again. I only had 5 driveways to do, but by the tie I got to the last one I had to start doing the rest of them again(never ending). I also did alot of roof shoveling, My back body was sore for the next month moving all that snow, but did make good money for hard work. I hope we get lots of snow this year but space it out a little more than the year before last. I added some pics of the storm we had this past winter february cause I cant seem to find my pictures of the year before last. Well see ya around.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow and thanks so much for the pics. keep postin up everyone. yall are really lucky, ya its work and ya it sometimes sucks but once u move away form it you miss it.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

damn thats a good shot...all lake effect im guessing? what city?


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments about my pictures. They are all from Northern Oswego County in Pulaski, NY. We are directly east of Lake Ontario and usually get hammered with Lake Effect. Not as much as the Tug Hill region but still alot compared to other areas of the state.
The only thing that sucked about that Kubota tractor is that it did not have any heat so the windows kept icing over and I still had to be bundled up to stay warm. Still better than being in the snow and wind. My new tractor I usually am down to a t-shirt after about 15 minutes because it puts out so much heat.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nuts deep lol thats how we measure our snow lol, your lucky you had a tractor lol

alc greg, i think they are talkin about my rincon?


----------

